

Is the Internet a Mob Without Consequence? - kanamekun
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2013/12/24/is-the-internet-a-mob-without-consequence/

======
kanamekun
This quote from the article makes a really crucial distinction between mobs of
the past versus today:

"[I]n the past it was often the poor who rallied against the rich and
powerful. But today’s riots are different in that it is the powerful,
specifically those with the largest followings online, that could help quell
these eruptions, yet instead douse them with more anger and hate."

------
ossdev1
The problem is not Internet, is the people. Without people, there are no
problems. Conclusion: Kill the people.

~~~
hardwaresofton
As soon as AI really takes off, computers will arrive at this conclusion.
Possibly with the help of this very comment.

